# DVD-Player mit mp4 Wiedergabe



## snapstar123 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar suche ich einen neuen DVD-Player.
Was sehr wichtig ist das er mp4 Dateinen abspielen kann von CDs bzw. DVDs, ansonsten währe es nicht schlecht wenn er einen optischen Anschluss hat (Kaoxial).
Der Preis sollte so bei 50€ liegen, würde mich sehr freuen ob einer von euch einen guten kennt der mp4 abspielt.
Wichtig ist nicht MPEG4 sondern mp4-Container, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Ich finde da nur den hier http://www.amazon.de/Tamashi-DV-358-HDMI-schwarz/dp/B003B1ZKNC  und da musst Du selber mal schauen, ob das mit MP4 in der Überschrift wirklich stimmt - bei einem anderen Modell des Herstellers steht davon nämlich nix.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juni 2011)

O.K. danke schon mal für die Antwort, habe auch schon selber gesucht bloss ohne Erfolg.
Die einzigsten Player die mp4 und mkv abspielen sind dann Blu-Ray-Player.
Werde mal ein paar test zu dem DVD-Player suchen ob er die mp4 auch per DVD wieder geben kann oder nur per USB.
Danke noch mals für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Leider spielt er keine mp4 Dateien ab also muss doch ein anständiger Player her.
Danke schon mal für die Mühe, hab jetzt einen perfekten gefunden der nicht zu teuer ist und mp4 sowie mkv abspielt sowie alle anderen Formate , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nixnuz (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo snapstar 123,

würdest Du mir verraten, welchen DVD-Player Du gefunden hast und wenn Du ihn schon hast, ob er auch wirklich mp4 Container-Dateien abspielen kann?
Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach so einem Gerät, bin aber sehr verunsichert, ob die oft angegebene Fähigkeit mp4 abspielen zu können dann auch wirklich zutrifft.
Ein Erfahrungsbericht ist da natürlich das Beste, was einem passieren kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Deine Mühe.
Mit einem freundlichen Gruß, nixnuz.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2011)

Leider nicht, es gibt so zu sagen nur BP-Player die mp4 Dateinen abspielen können.
Ich habe aber ein sehr gutes und günstiges Modell geholt für 120€ mit dem ich bis jetzt keine Probleme habe.
Also DVD-Player gibts einfach nicht, ich habe Tage lang gesucht, nichts zu finden wenn dann ist es nur die mp4 Datei ohne Container, also lieber gleich einen BP-Player , Mfg Snapstar


----------

